# gulf was beautiful last night



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

the gulf was flat and clear as fine glass. there was plenty of life out there even found a pair of blue house slippers







.

I saw 24 flatties and stuck my limit but they were all small 13" to 16". I did see the "STUD" I have been looking for all season but I couldn't get near her b4 she spooked away







. It took a couple of hrs to get that image out of my head. I even stepped on one not paying attention running it through my mind. she didn't get that big by hanging around.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice mess of flounder.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice mess of flatties Cliff !!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

FISH FRY!
Nice work & thanks for sharing.
Gig 'em up.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Well done!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Awesome job ! keep checking my messaging.After tonight I'd say its going to be chilly


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

This is the second time I've seen this report. Looks as good as the first time I saw it. :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing the report and photo.


----------

